# Cool Early Delivery Bike On Ebay



## fordmike65 (Mar 30, 2016)

Price seems a lil high to me, but cool

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262023391289


----------



## locomotion (Mar 30, 2016)

yeah saw that one also, I like the advertising piece


----------

